# Shocktail Hour 18 with Heather Langenkamp and The Ghoolz



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

**** The Bah is Open! *****

Shocktail Hour 18

Johnny Thunder and Baker restock the bah at the Last Bah on the Left with foolishness, tomfoolery and an actual interview with Heather Langenkamp of the new movie Home. Music from the Ghoolz helps take the edge off Baker's annoying personality. Cheers!

Free dowload here :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a track from our musical guests The Ghoolz!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Heather Langenkamp was excellent!


----------

